

Business Lessons I Learned This Year - webtickle
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/08/31/10-business-lessons-i-learned-this-year/

======
jwesley
Anyone else tired of these business-advice-self-help blog posts? It's all this
feel good generalized advice that just seems to reiterate the same points over
and over again. Anything with concrete examples (data is even better) is so
much more useful than this sort of stuff.

------
Tichy
Is there a market for the business equivalent to "Men's Health"? Instead of
"10 ways to get great abs in 5 minutes", it could be filled with similar
advice for businesses.

Not that I want to deride the advice - I guess some things one just needs to
hear over and over again, until they finally sink in...

------
hansef
Although I agree that the jack-of-all-trades-master-of-none personality type
doesn't make a good hire, the corollary to this is that you need to watch out
for people with advanced not-my-job-syndrome. Over the years I've worked with
designers who consider any mention of production of their work "techie speak",
developers who think design is just "making things pretty", Flash guys who get
the creepy-crawlies if they have to interface with Javascript, marketing
drones who completely lack any understanding of how a web application is
built, etc. Claiming to be a "specialist" is often just cover for a lack of
intellectual curiosity.

People should of course always excel at a few specific things, and play off
each others' strengths, but remember: specialization is for insects.

~~~
anamax
> Although I agree that the jack-of-all-trades-master-of-none personality type
> doesn't make a good hire

I'm not sure that I do. I've seen companies that survived because someone did
what it took to ship, regardless of whether "it" had anything to do with
his/her speciality.

Or, maybe that person's "speciality" was "ships product".

~~~
hansef
+1

As a self-professed generalist I just didn't want to sound too self-serving.
;) OTOH, I believe that striving to develop particular excellence in a few
things IS a hallmark of good self-discipline...

------
futuremint
I couldn't make it to the end of the article because of the spelling errors.
If you're offering business advice, at least learn how to write a coherent
sentence!

------
moneyreign
It's always great to look back at successful/unsuccessful marketing attempts
and see where they went right and wrong.

------
rokhayakebe
1 Advise I Learned This Year. "Don't take any, including this one"

~~~
webtickle
I think there are a lot of good gems in there. Especially the one on: the
minimal viable product concept by Eric Ries.

